# Перелом или нет? Ребёнку 9 лет



## Slava755 (14 Апр 2015)

Ребенку 9 лет. Четыре дня назад заболело запястье левой руки. Травм не было. Занимается теннисом (правша). Как он говорит: что-то хрустнуло и заболело. Опухоли нет, отечности не видно, хруста при движении нет. Есть небольшое малозаметное пятно на коже диаметром 1 см. Прикосновение вызывает острую боль, пальцы двигаются, но сжимать больно. Попробовали троксевазин - через 10 минут смыли, так как боль усилилась. Более-менее помогал лиотон. Боль ребенка вначале не сильно беспокоила, но с каждым днём нарастала. Температуры нет. Анализы не делали.
Вчера обратились в приемную, сделали рентген. Врач (вроде бы травмотолог, молодой) долго рассматривал снимок. Диагноз *закрытый перелом*. Однако вместо гипса - лангет, а на словах врач сказал  "не уверен, надо пару дней понаблюдать, может кости растут". После лангета боль не сильно уменьшилась. В качестве болеутоляющего врач порекомендовал нурофен в таблетках. Так есть перелом или нет? К какому врачу идти?

P.S. Есть предыстория. 3 недели назад были спонтанные острые боли в груди, имитирующие сердечные, и в животе. Сделали анализы, УЗИ, гастроскопию, обошли неврологов, хирургов, гастроэнтеролога. Ничего не нашли. Однажды сами приложили на несколько секунд холодный компресс к позвоночнику во время приступа боли в груди - боль прошла. Мазали найзом 5 дней позвоночник, боли окончательно прошли. Делаем лечебную гимнастику для растяжения и укрепления мышц спины (т.е. не силовые). Тогда тоже было предположение о росте костей, мышц и т.п. Но сопоставляя события всё же склоняемся к выводу, что поводом было переохлаждение в бассейне.


----------

